# Mountain Mint



## jgknowla1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Central NC here - bees working the Mountain Mint hard. Sometimes with a friend.


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice photo!


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Bees love it around here, it blooms even during a drought, some times it's the last flow before the summer dearth. 
It takes two years to flower and mowing will reduce/eliminate it.


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

I collected thousands of seeds last year and spread them all over my farm. So far, it doesn't look like any of them are growing, but I still have hope. My elevation may be keeping them behind the normal curve.


----------

